# Insuring on a chassis number (car not registered yet)



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Right guys does any body know of an insurer that will insure a car on a chassis number (temporary) so I can get the vehicle registered for it to have gb number plate?

Many thanks guys


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

I insured my R34 with Sky on a chassis number


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

We can cover cars on a chassis number and e-mail you a covernote if you need it urgently.

Kind regards

Dan 
A-Plan 
0845-0711234


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cheers fellas


----------

